# Self Build: Energy Audit, best combination of insulation, glazing and heating system?



## gary c (22 Apr 2007)

Currently in the middle of self-build project and want to ensure best combination of insulation, glazing and heating system.  We have decided on all three - but are still in a position to be advised to change if a significant improvement can be made on our energy efficiency.  Anyone know if an energy audit can take place in the middle of a build?  Any recommendations of what company and what this might cost? thanks.....


----------



## agencydude (22 Apr 2007)

*Re: Energy Audit*

Well if its a new house an energy audit can be made of the plans. In this case it should cost about €150

check  for  more information


----------



## ClubMan (22 Apr 2007)

*Re: Energy Audit*

How much would an energy audit of an existing house cost roughly?


----------



## angela59 (23 Apr 2007)

*Re: Energy Audit*

Hi there,

Came across these energy auditors at the home and Garden Show in the RDS in March.  Website is www.iglooenergy.ie.  Got a quote off them to throw their eye over my drawings - house is 3400 sq ft - quoted E600 to have energy audit and they also give you an energy rating cert which we will need from 2009.  Found them very prompt with replies. Am waiting to see if I get planning before I get energy audit done.


----------



## kkelliher (26 Apr 2007)

*Re: Energy Audit*

Energy audit on new homes required if selling from April 2007 should not cost anymore than €300-€350. It is done on plans and then the certificate ( €25 ) is issued on an audit on conpletion of the project.

Second hand homes in estates required from Jan 2009 should cost less than €300 as standard builds. Second hand one off homes should not cost anymore than new builds.


----------



## mel13 (9 May 2007)

*Re: Energy Audit*



kkelliher said:


> Energy audit on new homes required if selling from April 2007 should not cost anymore than €300-€350. It is done on plans and then the certificate ( €25 ) is issued on an audit on conpletion of the project.
> 
> Second hand homes in estates required from Jan 2009 should cost less than €300 as standard builds. Second hand one off homes should not cost anymore than new builds.





Kkelliher, that is not an energy audit you're talking about. That's a building energy rating. completely different. a ber will tell how efficient your house is and you get an official certificate (legally required for anyone who *applied *for planning permission AFTER 01 January 2007). 

an energy audit tells where the problems are and how to improve it's energy efficiency. 
BER's are about €300 up, but audits usually depend on the detail and complexity of the building, and range on supplier...


----------



## serotoninsid (11 May 2007)

Surprised I didn't come across this thread until now.  

Just to back up what others have mentioned above, Building Energy Ratings on new builds will range from €300-€500. The majority should fall on the lower end of this. Exceptionally large dwellings with a complexity of design coming in at the other extreme. Submitting plans is the only way of getting an accurate price.


In accordance with AAM rules, I'd like to confirm that I do have an interest in this (see link below). Whilst I operate in the West of Ireland, I'd be more than happy to accomodate AAM members further afield. The current Rating system is plan based so distance is not an issue as such.


----------



## Jake2000 (11 May 2007)

*Re: Energy Audit*



angela59 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Came across these energy auditors at the home and Garden Show in the RDS in March. Website is www.iglooenergy.ie.


 
I have also come accross these guys, while I have never used them, they seem quite professional. I am interested in their business offering which involves a full consultancy service on improving energy efficiency rather than just doing the ratings, afaik that includes equipment specification, and installations, integration with other services etc.

Personally I think that is a badly needed service in the construction industry, as most of the energy products (solar, underfloor, heat pumps, pellets etc) are promoted mainly by manufacturers/distributors rather than installers. As a result the product may not be correctly specified for particular house or may be not propoerly integrated with other services. However I am not sure that for domestic projects people will be prepared to pay for this service. 

There is a growing number of other young (and hungry) energy consulting companies. If you can get a list of those expected to become approved BER assessors from SEI this may be a good place to start.

J2K


----------



## Jaid79 (16 Jun 2007)

*Re: Energy Audit*



Jake2000 said:


> I have also come accross these guys, while I have never used them, they seem quite professional. I am interested in their business offering which involves a full consultancy service on improving energy efficiency rather than just doing the ratings, afaik that includes equipment specification, and installations, integration with other services etc.
> 
> Personally I think that is a badly needed service in the construction industry, as most of the energy products (solar, underfloor, heat pumps, pellets etc) are promoted mainly by manufacturers/distributors rather than installers. As a result the product may not be correctly specified for particular house or may be not propoerly integrated with other services. However I am not sure that for domestic projects people will be prepared to pay for this service.
> 
> ...


 
Jake,

Thank you very much for that, very informative.

Jaid


----------



## Muffinb (16 Jun 2007)

This i asked a couple of weeks agobut no one replied to help, just wondering what is the standard insulation  for a normal house that would have been built up to now??

WE are building extension and I want it to be insulated to bits if thats possible!

How much insulation should we put in the walls, ceiling and under the floor. what's the norm thickness and what type should we use to have new space as cosy as poss and an insulated as we can get it??

ANy advise appreciated, even what not to do!!
Thanks
Muffin.... sorry if I have hijacked the post


----------



## Jaid79 (17 Jun 2007)

Muffinb,

You should call kingspan they are the market leaders in insulation, they will also do calulations etc. for you.

Jaid


----------

